# Ludwigia sp?



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I collected this plant growing both on the shore and floating in thick rafts at the edge of Sampaloc Lake in the Philippines. There are small surviving stands around Laguna Lake.

The stem and roots are spongy. The flower is white with 5 petals. I've tried growing it submersed but the plant quickly grows up to the surface and assumes an anchored floating habit. It's probabaly best used as a bog or floating pond plant.

Is this a Ludwigia species? I've found a picture on the net before of a similar plant but with different leaves.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m296/la_rmarquezjr/Picture130.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m296/la_rmarquezjr/Ludwigiasp2.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm confused about the photos. Are either of them of the plants you found?

The plant in your first photo and your description look and sound like _Ludwigia helminthorrhiza_ (white petals with yellow bases), but that's a South American plant. Introduced? I don't know. It could be a similar species. Can you take some photos if you haven't already? Flowers always help.

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=034A


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

picture130 is a photo I took. The second ludwigiasp2 is a picture I found on the internet labelled as such. I haven't been able to make it bloom with me yet. Does L. helminthorrhiza have heart-shaped leaves?


----------

